
Tesla’s Autopilot Could Save the Lives of Millions, but It Will Kill Some People - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-09/tesla-s-autopilot-could-save-the-lives-of-millions-but-it-will-kill-some-people-first
======
da-x
Various kinds of medicine also save many people, while killing small few who
are unexpectedly sensitive to it. Does not mean we should abolish medicine
altogether, right? Same goes for autonomous cars, after they are proven to be
safer by average.

~~~
brudgers
A potential ethical difference is that self-driving cars are more likely to
kill non-drivers than medicines are likely to kill non-patients. The well-
publicized pedestrian fatality involving Uber's self driving suite is an
example of the externalized risks inherent in self driving vehicles: the side
effects were fatal for someone who did not consent to the risks of self
driving cars.

